# Conectar Foco 220v a PIC o a TTL



## Sergio Ureña (Ago 22, 2006)

Hola amigos, necsito conectar focos 220v a un circuito digital de alimentacion 5 voltios, usualmente lo hacia con un transistor y un rele, pero ahora necesito usar un triac por  que el  parpadeo del pulso es mas rapido y con el relay practicamente no se nota el parpadeo y parece prendido permamentemente, si alquien tiene ala mano un circuito con triac con ese proposito le agradeceria mucho que me lo pasara.Agradecido de ante mano.


----------



## Randy (Ago 22, 2006)

mmmmm 
hay un mensaje parecido.... en el foro
en la pagina de pablin hay un cto. El basico de control de potencia con triacs, para ser mas precisos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 22, 2006)

mira el datasheet del moc3021

http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/MO/MOC3021-M.pdf

pagina 5 figura 6, la puerta seria la salida del pic.

solo para cargas resistivas bobillas, para otro tipo de cargas inductivas deben tomarse las precauciones que se indican figuras siguientes.

El triac pues según la potencia y disponibilidad


----------



## BAJOFE (Abr 9, 2007)

No me funciona el PDF dice que esta dañado, alguna otra pagina? Gracias


----------

